

Why Publishing Won't Go Away Anytime Soon: A Deeply Slanted Play in Three Acts - cwan
http://whatever.scalzi.com/2010/02/03/why-in-fact-publishing-will-not-go-away-anytime-soon-a-deeply-slanted-play-in-three-acts/

======
gamble
I wonder how many people write in the expectation of a financial reward. It
seems like - aside from the occasional King, Brown or Rowling - even the most
popular writers have a tough time supporting themselves by writing full-time.
Most writers must hold down a more mundane job. Is there really a downside to
self-publishing if it isn't realistic to expect a payoff either way?

